
Tesla CEO says bought ventilators in China for U.S. - java-man
https://news.yahoo.com/tesla-ceo-says-bought-ventilators-101355316.html
======
java-man
"China had an oversupply, so we bought 1255 FDA-approved ResMed, Philips &
Medtronic ventilators on Friday night & airshipped them to LA," Musk said on
Twitter.

What prevents our government from doing its job? Where is FEMA?

